

Can you build your own private Heroku platform? - overworkedasian

is it even possible to roll out your own private heroku-like hosting platform? with all these AWS problems, people that rely on Heroku have little choice but to run their own Rails server if they dont want to use Heroku.
======
nicolahery
I've started looking at Cloud Foundry (<http://www.cloudfoundry.com/>) which
is an open source PaaS solution.

I found two ways you can get it up and running on a private server, either by
using the Ubuntu package ([http://conrey.org/2011/10/20/cloudfoundry-zero-to-
server-in-...](http://conrey.org/2011/10/20/cloudfoundry-zero-to-server-
in-7-steps/)) or by using the install script from the GitHub repo and getting
the latest version (<https://github.com/cloudfoundry/vcap>).

I haven't actually gotten a chance to play with it yet so I can't tell you how
it is, but looks promising :)

------
jaekwon
Not that I'm aware of. There are EC2-alikes, methinks that's what Eucalyptus
is about. I might start looking there, to build upon their open source.

Let me know what you find, I'm interested in this space.

